# Intuos3 + Vista + Photoshop = STOCKEN



## MCX (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab seit Vista ein echt nerviges Problem. Sobald ich in Photoshop CS3 längere Zeit zeichne oder mich mit Leertaste über ein gezoomtes Bild bewege um an einer anderen Stelle weiterzuzeichnen, stockt der Stift wirklich extrem. Das Problem behebt sich erst, wenn ich die Zoomstufe des Bildes ändere. Unter XP gab es nie irgendwelche Probleme. Ich habe gelesen dass ältere Treiber etwas bringen sollen, aber das trifft bei mir leider nicht zu. Kennt jemand das Problem und hat vielleicht eine Lösung dafür?


THX
MCX

PS: Neuinstallation hatte ich schon, bringt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## chmee (20. Februar 2008)

Ich bin davon nicht betroffen, da kein Vista, aber ein Freund - mit Vista - erzählte mir, dass sein System erst wieder die Flüssigkeit von XP erreicht hat, nachdem er auf 4GB aufgestockt hat.

mfg chmee


----------



## Laudian (20. Februar 2008)

Erstens Fuer Vista muss man zwingend 1GB fuer Systemzwecke an Arbeitsspeicher rechnen, um mit Photoshop weitergehend fluessig zu arbeiten sollte man mind. 2 GB rechnen, macht insgesamt 3, besser 4.

2. Vista ist in der Releaseversion schlecht im Verarbeiten von grossen Daten. Das soll sich mit dem SP1 verbessern. Da ich selber eher im Systembereich beschaeftigt bin hab ich da wenig Erfahrung mit. Aber wart mal ab, bis dass SP1 da ist. Eigentlich soll es fertig ist. Gibt aber Workarounds, die das jetzt schon voll verfuegbar machen. Es soll nach meinen Informationen nur noch Probleme mit einigen wenigen Treibern geben.

Aber vorerst einmal ist interessant, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher du hast. 

PS was den Ram angeht, nicht vergessen, dass im Allgemeinen 1/5 des Rams fuer Grafikkartenanwendungen abgezweigt wird. Ob Windows in der Lage ist das abzuschalten weiss ich jetzt nicht. Aber alleine dadurch wird der Ram-Platz deutlich reduziert.


----------



## MCX (20. Februar 2008)

also photoshop an sich läuft ja ohne das tablett genauso wie unter xp... ich glaube deshalb nicht dass es direkt am ram oder so liegt.


----------

